# Where to spray pot cleaner



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a newby qustion: exactly where do you spray pot cleaner?
Into an opening in the body of the pot, or where the shaft exits the body...? 
If in the pot body, presumably the amp chassis would have to be removed.
I assume this would be no different for pots in other devices, eg. guitars, pedals, etc.
Do "scratchy" noises coming from an amp indicate dirty pots, or other issues?
Tx, John


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The ideal is to use the flexible nozzle tube that should have come with it, and slip it into the crack between the back of the pot and the place where the wires are soldered to it. You are trying to reach the resistive strip on the inside.

Personally, I think you'll have better luck if you unsolder/remove the pot, pry the back off (gently) and clean the inside with a Q-tip laced with contact cleaner, but that's just me.


----------

